# recommend me a shampoo please



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi

Im running low of my megs shampoo plus and thought id try something better. Ive tried dodo juice sn shampoo which I didnt like. Wasnt very foamy. Ive also tried valet pro poseidon wash which was okay.

Is there anything there better?


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Autostart Duet is good stuff.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo 500ml
Price £3.19 with free delivery.

A really good shampoo

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001MPSTEQ/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_at_ws_gb?ie=UTF8


----------



## WhosWally (Sep 8, 2013)

dodo juice born to be mild :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

The new improved version of Auto Finesse Lather is good, or for kicks try Gyeon Bathe+.
Have you tried Dodo Juice Sour Power? Its good also.
My most recent purchase has been the Hubi shampoo which smells so good plus it foams up really well.


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Car pro's reset shampoo is excellent and VERY foamy!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo /Tailor Made is brilliant 👍


----------



## Dodolover (Mar 28, 2014)

Another vote here for dodo juice born to be mild! Ph neutral so will not strip your wax or sealant, smells amazing price is only downfall...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002OHQI5S/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1396417881&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

500ml = around £15 depending where you order from.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Britemax Clean Max is definitely one to consider


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

You tried Muc Off Ubershine? No effect on LSP as seen here


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Britemax clean max is first choice


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Valet pro Poseidon - Dodo juice born to be mild - Zaino Z7


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use dodo juice born to be mild, very good stuff smells great does the job very well and doesent strip any wax, only problem is the 500ml bottle does not last long and is pretty expensive


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Wolfs White Satin for me :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Personally i get on well with megs soft wash and muc off ubershine.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

shaqs77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im running low of my megs shampoo plus and thought id try something better. Ive tried dodo juice sn shampoo which I didnt like. Wasnt very foamy. Ive also tried valet pro poseidon wash which was okay.
> 
> Is there anything there better?


What did you not like about the shampoos you have used


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Chemical Guys maxi suds - smells amazing!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Currently using Gtechniq G-Wash, Duragloss 901 is superb too - both available in the US gallon sizes as well


----------



## -Ad- (Sep 23, 2008)

lewis92 said:


> only problem is the 500ml bottle does not last long and is pretty expensive


Exactly! In my eyes (and most sane people) it's a complete waste of money, £15 for 500ml is ridiculous.

It's a shampoo that cleans the dirt off an already sealed/waxed car, not a cure for cancer.

Pick up some Autosmart Duet or Autowash for for £17/£13 respectively that will clean all the dirt off your car effectively leaving it nice and slick and won't leave water marks. Use your savings to buy a 5L tub of Sonax BSD and a sprayer, then enjoy great easy washing and sealing for years, giving you a far better finish and protecting your car better than some fancy named, packaged and smelling shampoo.

Detailing is a hobby for us clean freaks on here, but sometimes I think people need to take a step back and look at how much of a waste certain products are when you consider cost vs performance.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice BTBM for me as well :thumb:



lewis92 said:


> I use dodo juice born to be mild, very good stuff smells great does the job very well and doesent strip any wax, only problem is the 500ml bottle does not last long and is pretty expensive


I find a little goes a long way.

I'm still using a bottle I bought back in March 2011 :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> Wolfs White Satin for me :thumb:


As above :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Obsession Wax custom shampoo is great http://www.obsessionwax.com/purify-custom-car-shampoo-500ml/

it's £10.99 for 500ml but it's got a great dilution ratio and it's still very sudsy, I did a review on it here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332599

Plus you get to choose a colour and scent (not that important but all fun  )


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

dodo juice btbm- sour power
but one of the best for me is m&k shampoo


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Muc-Off Ubershine.:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wax-Tec Super Suds, high dilution rate, suds up great and cleans the car very well, is reasonably cheap(less than a tenner for 500ml) and lasts for ages. I have a second bottle of this but am still using my original bottle from over a year ago and during the summer i wash the car at least once a week if not more.

Oh and Tom from Wax-Tec has a discount code up on here too :thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Currently using Gtechniq G-Wash, Duragloss 901 is superb too - both available in the US gallon sizes as well


You have good taste sir:thumb:


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

megs soft wash gel is my favourite at the moment .. nice any sudsy , does have gloss enhancers mind ... cheap as chips on ebay 

dodo BTBM is also within my collection .. and wolfs white satin , which are both lovely shampoos 

i like plenty of suds when i wash , not exactly performance enhancing but i like it lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AutoGlym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner. 

Its tragically untrendy, it doesn't sud up much, but it is a terrific cleaner of paintwork, is cheap as chips and leaves a bright sparkling and streak free finish to the paintwork. It is a quality shampoo and as far as I can tell, it lubes well as the wash mitt glides quite easily over it.

You can get the 2.5l container for under £15 , making it around £6 max per litre.

Use 40ml per 10l bucket if you desperately want loads of suds, else use the recommended 20ml and it will still clean very well and leave a sparkling finish to paintwork.

The cost is therefore somewhere between 12p and 25p per 10L bucket wash.

I think that if you want something that will effectively wash the dirt off your car and leave the paintwork looking good ready for polish / wax then you cant really go too wrong with this product at this price.


----------



## skel (Jan 13, 2013)

AM Details-Bubbles for me:thumb:


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

I always use britemax. It smells lovely, lasts ages on the car and is really good lubricant. might look a little bottle for £10 but lasts ages as u only use a little bit each time. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Duragloss 901 from Motorgeek 16 oz £6.95 or 1 US gal £30.95


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

Britemax clean max .My second choice is duragloss 901


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Megs hyper wash
AB Banana Gloss/Luxury Suds
Muc-off Ubershine

Mike


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Duet for me:thumb:


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

my input would be G wash or Gyeon bathe+


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> What did you not like about the shampoos you have used


I didnt like sn as it wasnt foamy at all and dont think it cleaned that well. Needed 2 passes eventhough I snow foamed it first. Didnt feel slick too.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Dodo Juice Born to be mild is very slick and cleaned well. I have just got some GWash and whilst thats good it just doesnt seem as slick (used 2 caps in a Megs black bucket). I have used Autoglym, Megs pink Gel, megs hyperwash, Zymol shampoo as comparisons as well.


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash n Gloss nice suds lubricity and cleaning ability.Chem Guys Glossworkz bit more expensive but definitely gives more glossy shine


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here you go, I may get some stick for this but I reckon Simoniz Protection Car Wash is as good as any, better than the Meg's I was using for suds, cleaning and streak free shine. Currently on 1/2 price at Halfrauds and in the 3for2 offer. At £10 for 5ltrs it's great value and won't break the bank if you don't like it http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_857817_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Here you go, I may get some stick for this but I reckon Simoniz Protection Car Wash is as good as any, better than the Meg's I was using for suds, cleaning and streak free shine. Currently on 1/2 price at Halfrauds and in the 3for2 offer. At £10 for 5ltrs it's great value and won't break the bank if you don't like it http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_857817_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


I havnt used this product, but Simoniz have been making car care products for decades and they continue to sell well so they clearly know what they are doing.


----------



## Mat page (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree. DODO JUICE born to be mild. Excellent shampoo.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i quite like Z7 or megs gold class...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

or even poorboys super slick and suds also pretty decent


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

I've gone for 5l of Car-Chem luxury shampoo, dilutes 1900-1 so should keep me going for a while. Plus they seem like decent guys to be dealing with too


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Zaino Z7!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Third vote for dodo juice born to be mild. Kind to your wax. Smells like a sweet shop and most important it does the job perfectly.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nanolex Reactivating shampoo


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Gtechniq G-Wash


G Wash here too :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

CG wash & gloss here. Very nice shampoo, mitt glides along the paintwork.


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

Poorboys Super Slick n Suds for me.

I change each time I buy until I'll settle on an outstanding one though.

At the moment I'm equally pleased with what I'm using which is Jeff's Werkstatt.Glides over the paint beautifully.
I prefer Slick n Suds to work with but the finish is as good.

Mum's using the Blueberry Chem Guys or Poorboys high concentrate one.It doesn't smell nice,it reiks beautifully more like!The garage,and car when you walk past it,smells of rich Blueberries 

We like this 

Steve


----------



## greenyamochop (Mar 26, 2014)

Only used Autoglym but it's nearly empty now so going to look at a few of these on here


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I used Meguiars gold glass and I love it, it smells great and does the job even better,


----------



## MadMick (May 5, 2013)

Gotta say I used Meg's gold class previously but am currently on, and really like, muc-off Ubershine.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Johnsons Baby Bath (blue bottle) is extremely cheap, mild and leaves a great shine. Also smells gorgeous.

http://m.boots.com/mt/www.boots.com/en/Johnsons-Baby-Bath-500ml_10003/


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm still using the Turtlewax Ice shampoo i got from Halfrauds when it was £1 a bottle & on 3 for 2.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muc off ubershibe :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Johnsons Baby Bath (blue bottle) is extremely cheap, mild and leaves a great shine. Also smells gorgeous.
> 
> http://m.boots.com/mt/www.boots.com/en/Johnsons-Baby-Bath-500ml_10003/


 Ahaa !!

I was talking to someone who said they used Johnsons Baby to wash their car and I was, like " _Oooo Kay..."_ thinking they were using Baby Oil.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Another one Carchem luxury suds, you can choose any scent and any colour plus very slick in use and cleans incredibly well, highly concentrated as well lasts a long time.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

obsession wax custom shampoo is very good & economical :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

only ever use two really

car chem 1900:1

deeper details lave from bears wax factory

this is my luxury type shampoo smells lush, foams and cleans and really concentrated so only the smallest ammount is needed


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Just this minute finished up a wash using VP Citrus pre-wash then Wolfs White Satin for the first time and was quite impressed with it. Suds up well and very slick, a tad expensive but a small amount goes a long way.

I normally use Meg's Gold Class but I'll now be sticking with Wolfs for the time being. Tried Dodo Juice BTBM but didn't get on with it, whilst it cleaned well I found it very harsh and drying on my hands, perhaps I didn't dilute it enough.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> AutoGlym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner.
> 
> Its tragically untrendy, it doesn't sud up much, but it is a terrific cleaner of paintwork, is cheap as chips and leaves a bright sparkling and streak free finish to the paintwork. It is a quality shampoo and as far as I can tell, it lubes well as the wash mitt glides quite easily over it.
> 
> ...


I tried this stuff out last on Wednesday after getting the 3 for 2 offer at halfords,. so, 30 quid for 7.5 litres. I'm glad I did because 20ml per 10L bucket was nicely lubricated and didn't alter the look leaving a nice 'soft' finish. Really great shampoo and works well in the foam lance


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> I tried this stuff out last on Wednesday after getting the 3 for 2 offer at halfords,. so, 30 quid for 7.5 litres. I'm glad I did because 20ml per 10L bucket was nicely lubricated and didn't alter the look leaving a nice 'soft' finish. Really great shampoo and works well in the foam lance


Yeah I think so. You can make it sudsy if you go to 40ml per bucket, but as a straight forward wash I really like it with 20ml per bucket, because it actually just cleans the dirt off really well and just then needs a quick rinse down.

If you buy the 2.5l tub and / or use the Halfords 3 for 2 then it really is cheap as chips too !!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

fairy liquid


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Yeah I think so. You can make it sudsy if you go to 40ml per bucket, but as a straight forward wash I really like it with 20ml per bucket, because it actually just cleans the dirt off really well and just then needs a quick rinse down.
> 
> If you buy the 2.5l tub and / or use the Halfords 3 for 2 then it really is cheap as chips too !!


It's smells nice as well imh. Watermelons


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

love Duragloss, smells great, shines fantastic, http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi

My stepson loves it too he uses a yard brush ( a soft one mind) to quickly whizz over his old car, it shines like mad too and looks good!!! No OCD business with him there.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

vek said:


> obsession wax custom shampoo is very good & economical :thumb:


Second that, love mine 

Customising your own gear is a nice way to feel involved with the product.

Looking forward to trying my Car Chem customised shampoo as well.


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

I use megs nxt generation is about £16 a bottle but does the job really well. its ph balanced so doesnt strip sealant/wax and although it doesnt sud that well it lasts for a long while. smells good too  surprised its not been mentioned here already tbh?


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

IMO..1st' Swissvax Car Bath, 2nd '3M Car Wash soap, and 3rd' Blackfire Conditioning Shampoo


----------

